

Goldman Sachs is a Harbinger of American Decline - krausejj
http://remarkedly.com/2012/03/15/goldman-sachs-is-a-harbinger-of-american-decline/

======
samstave
It is so funny to see these articles in the past few days. As a long time
/r/conspiracy buff among other things... people have been saying this for
YEARS to deaf ears.

Especially given the catastrophic 2008 crash, which resulted in ZERO
convictions (although, it did pave way for an oscar winning documentary, so
there's that), as well as the fact that Greece, which has just defaulted and
has been in the news for many months as to how bad their economy is doing, is
exactly where they are because they hired GS to help them obfuscate financial
shenanigans. And guess what -- who is the new PM of Greece? Who is the new PM
of Italy?

Both fucking GS execs!! WTF.

GS should be literally drawn and quartered. They are the evil cancer.

<http://digitaljournal.com/article/314642>

[http://www.independent.co.uk/news/business/analysis-and-
feat...](http://www.independent.co.uk/news/business/analysis-and-
features/what-price-the-new-democracy-goldman-sachs-conquers-
europe-6264091.html)

[http://www.zerohedge.com/news/mario-monti-italys-new-
prime-m...](http://www.zerohedge.com/news/mario-monti-italys-new-prime-
minister)

~~~
krausejj
I agree that there are problems but there are also some good people working at
GS and elsewhere - I don't want to just slam them. I'm more curious about
what's causing this - what in our society allows people to create tremendous
wealth while adding nothing?? It's not like greed was invented yesterday.

~~~
samstave
Greed begets Greed.

With those who know how to exploit the system for their benefit at the top of
the power structure where they can remove any and all accountability, you have
a self reinforcing greed loop.

THe people at the top aren't going to kill the system, when they can do
insider trading with no transparency, and no risk. They get wealthy, and if
going after the financial sector would ruin their position -- then hell no -
they will die to protect it.

This is exactly what we are seeing. Oligarchy.

The world is farked in its current form. And as soon as the people get TOO
upset, they will spark off a war to distract and kill off the complainers.

This is what the Iran issue is - it's the backup plan. If the economy fails
further, or the OWS type protests turn violent to where they are a threat to
the Oligarchy, US and israel will start war with Iran to get everyone to shut-
up.

